# Cubase 12 Upgrades Issues and Fixes



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

Thought I'd start a thread for all the bumps in the road so we're not searching through related C12 threads. Here's one I had to manually fix: Lexicon PCM Reverb on Windows not showing up in C12. I reinstalled the PCM Reverb and rescanned but to no avail.

The fix is to simply open *C:\Program Files\Lexicon* and copy the whole *PCM Native Reverb* folder itself to *C:\Program Files\VSTPlugIns*, and then hit the Rescan button in the VST Manager and you are good to go. I have no idea why the reverb plugin worked in C10.5 when I bought it and installed it, and why it worked fine in C11, but C12 doesn't see it. Maybe I dealt with it then but the Lexicon folder should have already been there I would think, or does C12 not look in the same places?

ANYWAY, if your plugins don't show up in C12, drop a copy in *C:\Program Files\VSTPlugIns* and rescan and you should be up and running. That's probably DAW 101 info, lol.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 3, 2022)

Thought Cubase 12 was stopping support for vst2?


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 3, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Thought Cubase 12 was stopping support for vst2?


If you're running Cubase 12 on an Apple Silicon machine in Native mode, you won't be able to run VST2 plugins. In Rosetta mode they still work.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 3, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> If you're running Cubase 12 on an Apple Silicon machine in Native mode, you won't be able to run VST2 plugins. In Rosetta mode they still work.


I’m on windows…


----------



## funnybear (Mar 3, 2022)

I think they stated that they will phase out support for VST2 over the next 24 months on Windows:

https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...nuation of VST 2,to offer VST 2 compatibility.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

funnybear said:


> I think they stated that they will phase out support for VST2 over the next 24 months on Windows:
> 
> https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/en-us/articles/4409561018258-VST-2-Discontinued#:~:text=The discontinuation of VST 2,to offer VST 2 compatibility.


That explains it, I was wondering, happily, when the install showed "VST2..." in the progress section.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

I did bury this in another post but I'll add it here, this is the reply I got from a Steinberg chat a couple hours ago when I asked why the eLicenser keeps failing to detect a connection, since we need it for the upgrade to occur:



> Hello, I do apologize but we are currently experiencing server issues due to heavy traffic from the Cubase 12 release which is causing the issue you're experiencing. Right now all we can recommend is to try running online synchronization and maintenance in your eLicenser Control Center and checking Steinberg Activation Manager a little later today once the traffic has died off. I’m very sorry for the trouble with that.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 3, 2022)

What a faff that was to get to get the Cubase 12 upgrade!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hate the e-licenser with a passion its a pile of shit....how do I get retrologue2 moved over from this bag of shit dongle?


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

Another one figured out if you use the StreamDeck with the Cubase module for MIDI Keys (I use that for all transport and track size control): Cubase 12 doesn't carry over Generic Remote entries from C11 in Studio Setup (thankfully it does Mackie). So if you use the StreamDeck, your buttons won't work. Here's the fix for Mac and Winderz:

Open Studio Setup and add in a Generic Remote
For MIDI Input, select *StreamDeck2Daw* (you already have this set up in loopMIDI)
For MIDI Output, select *Daw2StreamDeck*
Clear all of the default commands in the top Control Name section (the bottom follows)
Import the *Generic Remote template.xml* file that's sitting in this folder:


Windows folder: _"%appdata%\Elgato\StreamDeck\Plugins\se.trevligaspel.cubase.sdPlugin\Extras\Generic Remote Template"_
Mac folder: _"~/Library/Application Support/com.elgato.StreamDeck/Plugins/se.trevligaspel.cubase.sdPlugin/Extras/Generic Remote Template"_
That should have you back up and running. It'll look like this when you are done:






Hmmmm... just noticed the "Legacy" message above it in the screenshot, need to check that out.

Anyway, if you have no idea what I'm talking about but managed to get this far, this StreamDeck setup (or whatever one you create) makes transport and track sizing really convenient, if you were in the mood for another expensive device on your desk:


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

easyrider said:


> ...how do I get retrologue2 moved over...


Oh boy... I just unplugged my dongle and started C12 and got this:






Are you telling me that C12 is on the new licensing but all of the content ISN'T? We need to find this out, I'm hoping that this is just a glitch whilst the upgrade servers are overloaded. My upgrade still says Pending but C12 works. Obviously not this stuff though.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

I reinstalled Retrologue and PadShop from the Assistant and they work but need the dongle. Wow, didn't see that coming.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 3, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> I reinstalled Retrologue and PadShop from the Assistant and they work but need the dongle. Wow, didn't see that coming.


FFS 🤦‍♂️


----------



## dylanmixer (Mar 3, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Oh boy... I just unplugged my dongle and started C12 and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said on the Steiny forums that they're slowly moving all products to the new licensing system. They'll eventually be there but will take some time.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> They said on the Steiny forums that they're slowly moving all products to the new licensing system. They'll eventually be there but will take some time.


OK, good, as long as the freight train is moving, lol. It's not a huge rush, I still need the thing for WaveLab and my two VSL Pianos. But as long as it's in the plan (and of course it would be), we'll get there.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

TintoL said:


> Thank you all for testing all this stuff in this new version.
> 
> I hope I am not hijacking the conversation, but, I wanted to ask if by any change and luck, the UI has improved in any way?
> 
> ...


I'll check that tonight, to see if Cubase keeps everything lit up. I did open it on my laptop and I have to admit I thought the mixer had a richer look to it. But as far as UI improvements, I haven't used it enough, the day job kinda got in the way today, lol. Dom Sigales has several C12 videos out on YT and it looks like he talks about the workflow improvements. Looking forward to watching that tonight.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 3, 2022)

I installed and authorized Cubase 12, but when I launch it, the process always stops at "Initializing: video player"... The only way to get out is to restart the computer. This is not good...


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

My was hanging at the Audio Engine step for a while and I let it sit, and eventually it moved forward, but I haven't heard of Video doing that. Yikes, we need to sort that one out!


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

Another one, if anyone uses the Classic FaderPort (since it follows the faders in the Mixer). The FaderPort device entry doesn't travel with the C12 upgrade, so you need to simply re-add the FaderPort back in, set *FaderPort* for MIDI In and Out, and uncheck the In All MIDI box, and you'll be good to go. I did reinstall the FaderPort driver first but that probably isn't necessary.

if you need to and don't have the files, or simply want to know how to make the FaderPort's motorized fader to actually follow your Cubase Mixer (it's so awesome), here's the post I did which has the link to DropBox where I put the files and instructions.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 3, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> My was hanging at the Audio Engine step for a while and I let it sit, and eventually it moved forward, but I haven't heard of Video doing that. Yikes, we need to sort that one out!


I give up. I will keep on using Cubase 11 until they put their act together.

I only installed the base program, along with Retrologue and Padshop.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> I give up. I will keep on using Cubase 11 until they put their act together.
> 
> I only installed the base program, along with Retrologue and Padshop.


Ugh. The next couple weeks will uncover things (as usual)... we'll probably see an update in a week. I'm curious what's hanging the video engine...


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

OK, just tried the Maintenance on my eLicenser at 20:00 MST and it flew right through. Then I redeemed my upgrade code from the purchase email and the upgrade also flew, finally completed. Apparently the traffic right now is low.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

> TintoL said: ...I am specially hopeful that the floating bar thing is no more or that at least, my computer monitor can go to sleep.



Well, I left Cubase up sitting idle and went to the grocery store, and when I got back the room was still lit up light Broadway. No sleepy time yet...


----------



## easyrider (Mar 4, 2022)

Man was put on the moon quicker than it takes Steinberg to Roll out a new licence system 😂


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 4, 2022)

Thanks for this thread, I thought about updating my Elements simply for testing chord recognition and akkord track but ............................enough trouble without this for now


----------



## samphony (Mar 4, 2022)

*For all Apple Silicon users:*

as of 2022-03-02
Video Support​While the video engine has been updated to support Apple silicon natively and does not require OpenGL anymore, there are some limitations:


No Thumbnail track support (yet)
No DV/DVCPro video format support
No MJPEG/PhotoJPEG video format support
No Avid DNxHD/Avid DNxHR video format support (yet)
MPEX algorithm​The following features/functions are not yet available when running in native Apple silicon mode:


MPEX Time-stretch and Pitch-shift algorithms are not available!
When loading projects from previous program versions, where MPEX has been used as Direct Offline Process, it won't be possible to modify such processes. If you attempt to edit them, you will be asked to either make Direct Offline Processes permanent or to cancel the operation.
For time stretch, you can optionally switch to élastique time-stretch modes.


----------



## ConantheLibrarian (Mar 4, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> I reinstalled Retrologue and PadShop from the Assistant and they work but need the dongle. Wow, didn't see that coming.


They don't. I don't have a dongle on my laptop and everything that came with Cubase works as expected.


----------



## scocheezy (Mar 4, 2022)

After upgrading to Cubase 12, Komplete Kontrol was missing. Other NI VST's were there. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to resolve this issue?


----------



## toomanynotes (Mar 4, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Another one figured out if you use the StreamDeck with the Cubase module for MIDI Keys (I use that for all transport and track size control): Cubase 12 doesn't carry over Generic Remote entries from C11 in Studio Setup (thankfully it does Mackie). So if you use the StreamDeck, your buttons won't work. Here's the fix for Mac and Winderz:
> 
> Open Studio Setup and add in a Generic Remote
> For MIDI Input, select *StreamDeck2Daw* (you already have this set up in loopMIDI)
> ...


I am thinking of buying one today! So will this help me with other tasks like opening windows -google calendar ,etc? I need to open at least 4/5 things to work. I have Cubase to so it should come handy, Thanks


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 4, 2022)

toomanynotes said:


> I am thinking of buying one today! So will this help me with other tasks like opening windows -google calendar ,etc? I need to open at least 4/5 things to work. I have Cubase to so it should come handy, Thanks


Definitely, you can use it for pretty much any Key command. There are additional packs you can download for specific apps as well.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 4, 2022)

ConantheLibrarian said:


> They don't. I don't have a dongle on my laptop and everything that came with Cubase works as expected.


Wow, I need to go back and see what I missed. Thanks!


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 4, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Another one figured out if you use the StreamDeck with the Cubase module for MIDI Keys (I use that for all transport and track size control): Cubase 12 doesn't carry over Generic Remote entries from C11 in Studio Setup (thankfully it does Mackie). So if you use the StreamDeck, your buttons won't work. Here's the fix for Mac and Winderz:
> 
> Open Studio Setup and add in a Generic Remote
> For MIDI Input, select *StreamDeck2Daw* (you already have this set up in loopMIDI)
> ...


The generic remotes for Metagrid are the same…Cubase 12 didn’t automatically create them. However, all you have to do is copy the GenericRemote.xml files from your Cubase 11 preferences folder into your Cubase 12 preferences folder. Then on Cubase 12, create a new GenericRemote and when you do it will bring in your old Cubase 11 ones with all the settings like they were, with your macros and everything.


----------



## toomanynotes (Mar 4, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Definitely, you can use it for pretty much any Key command. There are additional packs you can download for specific apps as well.


I bought one and realised it's not the the MkII version? Does it matter?? Or shall I source a MK2 version?


----------



## Gary Williamson (Mar 4, 2022)

toomanynotes said:


> I bought one and realised it's not the the MkII version? Does it matter?? Or shall I source a MK2 version?


When compared to the original *Stream Deck*, these are the changes in *Stream Deck MK.2*: 


Interchangeable Faceplates - Learn more
USB Type C port with a detachable USB-C cable 
Detachable 45-degree fixed angle stand
All other features remain the same, such as 15 LCD keys and those in the Stream Deck software such as folders, Multi Actions, key customization, Music, Sound effects and more. 

From the website, not much difference at all.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 4, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> The generic remotes for Metagrid are the same…Cubase 12 didn’t automatically create them. However, all you have to do is copy the GenericRemote.xml files from your Cubase 11 preferences folder into your Cubase 12 preferences folder. Then on Cubase 12, create a new GenericRemote and when you do it will bring in your old Cubase 11 ones with all the settings like they were, with your macros and everything.


Somehow, it was magically even easier for me. I just added three Generic Remotes into Studio Settings and they all pointed to the right GenericRemote.xml files automatically and had the IO configured correctly. My Metagrid template worked perfectly after that. This is on Mac.


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 4, 2022)

Will definitely upgrade, but never on day 1. There will always be guinea pigs to do that for you.


----------



## Delboy (Mar 4, 2022)

Cant even get past the upgrade grace check to see if we are entitled to free upgrade ... not sure if we must have the dongle att or not ... my son left the dongle at Uni so have only tried by using download manager hoping it looks for CB11 first otherwise he will have to try when back next week
We bought it at Xmas and the box says it is ok for free upgrade but Steinberg says it may not and we may have to buy the upgrade at £90 - it all depends on the grace period. So if it doesnt I will be sending it back for a full refund as being conned.


----------



## MarcusD (Mar 4, 2022)

Has anyone experiencing the following;

* When using the new audio warp feature, in the main project window, the track that you are applying changes to can suddenly loose signal if inserts are present on the track. The signal only comes back if you remove the inserts. Sometimes removing the inserts do not work and requires you to restart C12.

* Main project and mixer sometimes flash light grey randomly like the channels are being selected.

Been working on a project today and these are the two things that keep happening every now and then.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 4, 2022)

toomanynotes said:


> I bought one and realised it's not the the MkII version? Does it matter?? Or shall I source a MK2 version?


I actually prefer MKI (except for the attached cable). The keys are exactly the same. However, the absolutely TERRIBLE cheap stand with MKI is removeable, which for me is perfect. I have a StudioLogic SL88 Grand which has a stupid bright LCD that has not gotten dimmer in 18 months like people say, lol! I don't need the LCD on the SL88 so I put the StreamDeck right over that. It can live anywhere on your controller if you have an 88 really. That may not work for others, but I don't like it propped up and you have no choice but that for MKII I think. I like to push down on it, not against it when whacking the transport quickly while trying to get a difficult part put it. The 4 rubber tiny feet keep the unit locked over my LCD. So for ME, MKI is better. It's all about the cable and how you like the unit to sit really. I shot a 4-second vid to show what I mean, hopefully it'll play.

View attachment IMG_0228.mp4


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 4, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> The generic remotes for Metagrid are the same…Cubase 12 didn’t automatically create them. However, all you have to do is copy the GenericRemote.xml files from your Cubase 11 preferences folder into your Cubase 12 preferences folder. Then on Cubase 12, create a new GenericRemote and when you do it will bring in your old Cubase 11 ones with all the settings like they were, with your macros and everything.


I'm glad you brought that up. You're right, you would normally do just that, copy your files from C11's folders, but yours truly thought he was clever and I uninstalled C11 and wiped that folder out! Call me Captain Obvious. 

I also figured that out _after _I posted my reply above, so I just let it fly, lol... but yes, if you still have C11 on there, much easier process.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 4, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Has anyone experiencing the following;
> 
> * When using the new audio warp feature, in the main project window, the track that you are applying changes to can suddenly loose signal if inserts are present on the track. The signal only comes back if you remove the inserts. Sometimes removing the inserts do not work and requires you to restart C12.
> 
> ...


I have some homework to do tonight for my class so I'll try that.

Startup pains on a new version... one of life's more non-boring moments.


----------



## mgnoatto (Mar 4, 2022)

Does anybody know if we can install Cubase 12 on two different computers to use them one at the time? I can't find the info on Cubase website. Thanks!


----------



## sathyva (Mar 4, 2022)

Does anyone manage to get a Presonus Faderport v2 working correctly in Cubase 12. 
No track follow possible in Cubase 11. 
Thanks


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 5, 2022)

mgnoatto said:


> Does anybody know if we can install Cubase 12 on two different computers to use them one at the time? I can't find the info on Cubase website. Thanks!


You can install on three computers actually! Just using one at a time for one user.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 5, 2022)

sathyva said:


> Does anyone manage to get a Presonus Faderport v2 working correctly in Cubase 12.
> No track follow possible in Cubase 11.
> Thanks


AFAIK, the v2 won't follow. Bums me out too because I like the look and feel of it. Only the Classic follows faders when you set it up right.

However, maybe that might change if PreSonus provides the MIDI Remote support script for C12... that'd be nice!


----------



## MarcusD (Mar 5, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Startup pains on a new version... one of life's more non-boring moments.



Always the way, fortunately this update doesn't seem to be as rife compared to some of the previous releases. 

For reference here's what I mean about the GUI glitching.

View attachment 2022-03-04 09-34-21.mp4


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 5, 2022)

That looks like banks of 8 channel moving around, check if you have some midi device issue. 

When I had a hardware controller and pressed the bank up or down button those white lines moved up and down the tracks. 


MarcusD said:


> Always the way, fortunately this update doesn't seem to be as rife compared to some of the previous releases.
> 
> For reference here's what I mean about the GUI glitching.
> 
> View attachment 2022-03-04 09-34-21.mp4


----------



## MarcusD (Mar 5, 2022)

Pablocrespo said:


> That looks like banks of 8 channel moving around, check if you have some midi device issue.
> 
> When I had a hardware controller and pressed the bank up or down button those white lines moved up and down the tracks.



Well spotted, and indeed correct! 

Would have been scratching my head for a while over that. The culprit was the Nektar Impact MIDI Keyboard, remapped it and it seems to have resolved the problem.


----------



## mgnoatto (Mar 5, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> You can install on three computers actually! Just using one at a time for one user.


Thanks!


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 5, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Always the way, fortunately this update doesn't seem to be as rife compared to some of the previous releases.
> 
> For reference here's what I mean about the GUI glitching.
> 
> View attachment 2022-03-04 09-34-21.mp4


Wow, I've never seen that before... crikey, it's like your cat is stepping on one of the arrow keys.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 5, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Well spotted, and indeed correct!
> 
> Would have been scratching my head for a while over that. The culprit was the Nektar Impact MIDI Keyboard, remapped it and it seems to have resolved the problem.


Oh good! One down, one to go. Tring the loaded insert vs audio warp now.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 5, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Has anyone experiencing the following;
> 
> * When using the new audio warp feature, in the main project window, the track that you are applying changes to can suddenly loose signal if inserts are present on the track. The signal only comes back if you remove the inserts. Sometimes removing the inserts do not work and requires you to restart C12.


Well, I tried it on an audio track but didn't get the issue. I loaded up 5 effects and started using the warp tool to shove things around and it all worked. While it was playing I toggled inserts on and off and they all behaved normally. Then I duplicated the track six times all with effects on inserts and it worked. I'm stumped on this one for you.


----------



## jneebz (Mar 5, 2022)

What a CLUSTER F--K. Installed Cubase 12 Pro from 11, crashes when loading ANY project file. Opened 10.5 ALSO crashes at project load!!! Submitted Support requests...we'll see what happens.


----------



## MarcusD (Mar 5, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Well, I tried it on an audio track but didn't get the issue. I loaded up 5 effects and started using the warp tool to shove things around and it all worked. While it was playing I toggled inserts on and off and they all behaved normally. Then I duplicated the track six times all with effects on inserts and it worked. I'm stumped on this one for you.



Try adding the audio tracks to a folder and enable group editing and use phase coherent editing. That’s when it seemed to happen for me.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 5, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Try adding the audio tracks to a folder and enable group editing and use phase coherent editing. That’s when it seemed to happen for me.


Took an audio track with 6 effects as inserts then copied it 9 more times, and put them in a folder, turned on Group Editing and Phase control, and naturally it all worked fine. Just curious, I watched a Dom Sigalas video on this first to make sure I was testing correctly for you, and he group edits in the editor window... selects all tracks and then double clicks to open them in there. Does it bust if you do it that way?

If you don't mind, grab a video of the steps you take, and I'll follow that click by click and see if I can bust it.


----------



## MarcusD (Mar 6, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Took an audio track with 6 effects as inserts then copied it 9 more times, and put them in a folder, turned on Group Editing and Phase control, and naturally it all worked fine. Just curious, I watched a Dom Sigalas video on this first to make sure I was testing correctly for you, and he group edits in the editor window... selects all tracks and then double clicks to open them in there. Does it bust if you do it that way?
> 
> If you don't mind, grab a video of the steps you take, and I'll follow that click by click and see if I can bust it.



Will give it a go later and see if I can get it to happen again while screen capping. Was thinking about it earlier, there's a good chance it could be plugin related, will try removing them one by one from the chain while editing and see if there's a culprit.

On a side note, in C10 and C11 there's a random bug with the channel EQ, when manually dragging a filter around on the frequency graph (in the channel editor) it can cause a lock up (not a system or Cubase crash) that stops you from selecting or adjusting anything, until you move the EQ filter around again. Doesn't happen often, but can still happen. Will check to see if that's still in C12 too while I'm at it.

UPDATE: 

Spent a good amount of time trying to recreate signal drop-out issue using the audio warp and couldn't get it to happen. However, was mixing a project last night and it randomly happened again after pausing / resuming playback.

At first I thought it was to do with the VST preference settings > "suspend VST3 Plug-in process when no audio signals are received" - but I don't have this active in the preferences. 

The plugin was SSL Saturator X, weirdly it only happened to 1 random instance, despite having few loaded in the project... Re-inserted the plugin and the signal came back.

Could be performance related. Never had this happen with C11, but then again C12 seems to handle project load much better and I'm able to push the system slightly more. Could be to do with that or it could be a VST related thing.


----------



## jneebz (Mar 9, 2022)

Does anyone know why Soundtoys plugins are blocked by Cubase 12 on my Intel Mac?


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 9, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Does anyone know why Soundtoys plugins are blocked by Cubase 12 on my Intel Mac?


They're working fine on my Intel Mac under Cubase 12. The current Soundtoys version is 5.3.5 - maybe update, rescan and see if that fixes it?


----------



## jneebz (Mar 9, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> They're working fine on my Intel Mac under Cubase 12. The current Soundtoys version is 5.3.5 - maybe update, rescan and see if that fixes it?


Thanks, your reply made me re-check that. Turns out I had updated, but didn't realize I had to manually reactivate the plugins in the VST Plugin Manager. Thanks again!


----------



## spikey (Mar 12, 2022)

> They said on the Steiny forums that they're slowly moving all products to the new licensing system. They'll eventually be there but will take some time.


So *why* would they release this when it's not ready yet? Not that it matters to anyone but me, I was about to pull the trigger and have hundreds of VST2/3 plugins including Stieny's, but I'm not gonna waste my weekend fixing what they needed to resolve before release. Lemme know when it's done, boys and girls.


----------



## Philip J Minogue (Mar 24, 2022)

scocheezy said:


> After upgrading to Cubase 12, Komplete Kontrol was missing. Other NI VST's were there. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to resolve this issue?


I have the exact same problem after upgrading to Cubase 12 Pro. Some Native Instruments are visible but not Komplete Kontrol which worked perfectly in Cubase 11 Pro. Please someone advise where we are going wrong or how fix? Pretty Please!


----------



## spikey (Apr 15, 2022)

Have they fixed stuff yet guys??? As in all the VSTs now work properly in the new Cubase Pro?


----------



## spikey (Apr 15, 2022)

NVM looks like I cant run 12 Pro on Catalina anyway...


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 28, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Another one figured out if you use the StreamDeck with the Cubase module for MIDI Keys (I use that for all transport and track size control): Cubase 12 doesn't carry over Generic Remote entries from C11 in Studio Setup (thankfully it does Mackie). So if you use the StreamDeck, your buttons won't work. Here's the fix for Mac and Winderz:
> 
> Open Studio Setup and add in a Generic Remote
> For MIDI Input, select *StreamDeck2Daw* (you already have this set up in loopMIDI)
> ...


When I use the "loopMIDI"-tool, I get several unwanted MIDI-controllers into my MIDI-records.
Don't know why - but when I unload the "loopMIDI"-tool, there is no MIDI recording issue.

So I went back to Cubase 11 as long as this will be fixed.

Edit: I am on Windows 10, 64 bit, and I use the SlideshowFX-template for Cubase Pro 12.


----------



## myfeltgood (May 9, 2022)

spikey said:


> NVM looks like I cant run 12 Pro on Catalina anyway...


I’m actually running it on Catalina.


----------



## spikey (May 10, 2022)

myfeltgood said:


> I’m actually running it on Catalina.


How are you doing that? The specs on the website say BigSur or later.









System Requirements for Steinberg Products


Wondering if a certain product is compatible with your system? Then find here the system requirements for all Steinberg products.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## myfeltgood (May 10, 2022)

spikey said:


> How are you doing that? The specs on the website say BigSur or later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The specs say Big Sur or later but I simply ran the installer and it works.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 13, 2022)

myfeltgood said:


> The specs say Big Sur or later but I simply ran the installer and it works.


When I was trying out Cubase 11 and Nuendo 11 I installed and ran them on High Sierra without realizing they weren't speced for that. They ran fine and I bought and ran Cubase 11 just fine although I could never update to 11.0.4. I just went to OS Catalina and that's as far as I can go on my Mac. I downloaded 12 to try it and it looks like I might be able to run it. I'll give it a shot.

*[ADDENDUM] Working on Catalina for me using the latest 12 update. I like it and Atmos is sweet to have!*


----------



## easyrider (May 14, 2022)

Cubase 12 Pro Running sweet here on windows 11….


----------

